# Do the visa paperwork myself OR hire a immigration lawyer? $$$$



## aussiesall (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

whats the general opinion about hiring immigration lawyers to do all the hard work for you in order to gain a permanent residency visa?
How do i find a good one? 
OR 
if i attempt to do all the paperwork myself, whats my first step? 
Where do i get the paperwork from?

Is it worth the $1000's of dollars you pay to a lawyer in order to NOT miss something, and hopefully they can make my visa come faster? 
I would like to try to start my new life in Canada (Montreal i think) before it starts in snow! 

thanks heaps: plane:


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

aussiesall said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> whats the general opinion about hiring immigration lawyers to do all the hard work for you in order to gain a permanent residency visa?
> How do i find a good one?
> ...



The paperwork isn't really that difficult. Immigration lawyers are useful if there are some potential issues with an application that might complicate matters, but they would not make the process of obtaining a visa any quicker. Forms can be obtained from the CIC website.


----------



## aussiesall (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for your help


----------

